# Silverscript



## debodun (Oct 29, 2020)

I received an letter from my pharmacy telling me I should review my prescription plan, which is Silverscript, because in 2021 there may be changes to my coverage. I went to the web page and entered the "special" code that was indicated in the letter. Not one showed Silverscript and for all the others, my physician's names were crossed out. Now what?


----------



## Autumn (Oct 29, 2020)

You should probably call Silverscript directly to find out what's going on.

This is the number for their Customer Service

1 (866) 362-6212


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2020)

Okay, I called Silverscript and they said I should call the pharmacy I use. Called there and the pharmacist said that Silverscript is changing to AETNA and either 1) I should be getting updated insurance card or, 2) nothing will change. 
She said just sit tight and don't change anything.


----------

